# Como criar um tópico com votação?



## Geiras (20 Mar 2011 às 18:18)




----------



## SpiderVV (20 Mar 2011 às 19:17)

Não podes, apenas a moderação e a administração podem


----------



## Geiras (20 Mar 2011 às 19:25)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não podes, apenas a moderação e a administração podem



Bah... obrigado


----------

